# Rattling noise under Frunk



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I am seeking some help, when I drive above 60 miles I can help some rattling noise from the left corner of my dashboard, I already try to push VIN plate down, I just discover this piece want to ask is this suppose to be very loose?


----------

